# problem installing mplayer and rtc



## fawz (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, I was trying to install mplayer and it requires the installation of emulators/rtc. The problem is rtc's installation comes with an error output saying it needs kernel files. So here I go for rtc ports to see what is he asking and I see he needs linux_base-fc4. So I installed it and still rtc comes with the same error output.

Suggestions? I didn't found anything in manpages.


----------



## crsd (Jan 10, 2010)

Run `# make config` and deselect RTC "Add support for kernel real time clock timing" option.


----------



## fawz (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks man, it worked though I had problems with linux-js being reported as broken. I did the same thing and the installation gone normally.


----------

